# New Homestead Wines...construction of the winery :D



## bein_bein (Mar 4, 2018)

So it's been about 2 years since I posted. Been busy with the new home construction (posted here), then construction of the pole barn last summer. This winter I started to focus on finishing the lower level, and more importantly the winery!  I took the SE room of the lower level and split it two.





One side will be my 'kitchen' to make the wine, the other side will be my tasting room. That's the room that I started with  I can 'make' wine in a closet if I have to  , but if helps if you have a nice place to really enjoy it! 

Here's what I started with





Split the room in two and added some more lighting...





I decided to go with a pallet wood wall on the dividing wall and one other small wall. I won't bore you with all the in-process pics, but I started in January and pretty much have the tasting room done with the exception of the barn style door that will separate two rooms. Here's where I am as of March 4th 














Found a place on line where I can get a wall decal made, so eventually I will have a logo up on the wall that should look like this


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 4, 2018)

Love the finish work! I’ve never seen a ceiling finished like that— with 1x3’s directly onto joists with large spacing to see through. Really dig it. Great work


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 4, 2018)

Absolutely love it! Great job!


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 4, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Love the finish work! I’ve never seen a ceiling finished like that— with 1x3’s directly onto joists with large spacing to see through. Really dig it. Great work


Thanks!  this is the second room we did like this except we did 2x4s on the other room. We have 9' ceilings downstairs and I want to keep that nice roomy feel, so drop ceilings are out and I didn't want to do drywall finish in case I have to add electrical wiring or audio wiring in the future. I like the semi'finished/industrial look that it gives.. 
Here's the other room we did


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 4, 2018)

I really do like that a lot. I just might steal this idea for a project of my own. 
Also the pallet walls are a fantastic look. I’ve seen them neat and perfect with urethane and also purposely rough/beat up/distressed and left bare- they always look great no matter what. 
Whoever was making decisions has an eye that is right on par with mine. It all looks fantastic.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks nice. drop ceilig with black above gives a modern commercial look and allows for retro fitting changes latter. Your graphic would look awsome as a plasma cut with indirect lighting behind.


----------



## JamesGrape (Mar 4, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 4, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I really do like that a lot. I just might steal this idea for a project of my own.
> Also the pallet walls are a fantastic look. I’ve seen them neat and perfect with urethane and also purposely rough/beat up/distressed and left bare- they always look great no matter what.
> Whoever was making decisions has an eye that is right on par with mine. It all looks fantastic.



Thanks... The planning and overall layout would be me  , I gave my wife free reign with the mix of colors on the pallet wall once we decided on the stains (I think there were about 7 in all, plus some clear sealer ) she did awesome with it. Steal away... that's why I post stuff


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll post some links to videos I made of the construction of the house and polebarn, plus a tour of the finished upper level  been a very busy two years

Time lapse of the house build - 

Time lapse build of the polebarn - 

And a tour of the house - 
 The short list of things I did on the construction:
All trim work (including making the trim from rough sawn cherry)
All electric, cabinet installation, kitchen/bathroom flooring, all painting/staining, finish plumbing, and stone work inside and outside... plus working 40hrs/wk... it's also been a looong two years...lol


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 5, 2018)

Just some bothersome, opinionated, unsolicited feedback:



bein_bein said:


> Time lapse of the house build



*Wow!* That music was annoying. I had to turn my speakers off! 



bein_bein said:


> Time lapse build of the polebarn



Better. I like a good banjo picker.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't know what's more impressive: the finish work, or watching you hang those trusses by yourself - especially after nearly falling off the ladder.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow! 
Just had a discussion last night about my bathroom layout. And the layout I was selling is the exact same layout of your bathroom. 
Showed the Mrs your bathroom and got the “go-ahead”. (Just started my own 2 yr ‘on the side’ house renovation project)
Those videos are wild. One could argue Setting trusses is a 3 man job. 
Everything is beautiful. But I gotta ask—Why? Why not bring in labor for this? Was it to prove a point? Having this project as your lasting legacy? Or are you just really really cheap? 
Honestly though this is impressive on many levels. I’m sending a private message to pick your brain some more on specific details.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 5, 2018)

Just absolutely neat you took the time for the videos. I wish I could give more then one like. Great job on everything.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 5, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Wow!
> Just had a discussion last night about my bathroom layout. And the layout I was selling is the exact same layout of your bathroom.
> Showed the Mrs your bathroom and got the “go-ahead”. (Just started my own 2 yr ‘on the side’ house renovation project)
> Those videos are wild. One could argue Setting trusses is a 3 man job.
> ...



Pretty much option #3 LOL This was supposed to be a downsize (both sq ft size and mortgage) for us. So for us to have the finished quality we wanted at a price we afford, I had to do as much of the work as possible. Plus I have seen homes around here take up to 9 month to build complete, and since we were renting a 600sq ft apartment with 2 border collies, I wanted to push this thing along as fast as possible  The trim was more of a legacy thing as my father, who is in his eighties, provided the wood and helped me take it from rough sawn to completed. He has a saw mill and all the wood working tools to complete the process and has/had close to 3000' board feet of cherry  I just have a hard time paying someone to do something I am capable of  
Somewhere I have a video showing the trim production, if you weren't bored by the other vids, this one will do it fer sure!  I'll post a link when I get it uploaded


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 6, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Just absolutely neat you took the time for the videos.



I agree. That took some real planning and forethought to setup the camera location and commit to this video project.

I could never do that. Mainly because, here, the camera would have been stolen.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 6, 2018)

bein_bein said:


> Pretty much option #3 LOL This was supposed to be a downsize (both sq ft size and mortgage) for us. So for us to have the finished quality we wanted at a price we afford, I had to do as much of the work as possible. Plus I have seen homes around here take up to 9 month to build complete, and since we were renting a 600sq ft apartment with 2 border collies, I wanted to push this thing along as fast as possible  The trim was more of a legacy thing as my father, who is in his eighties, provided the wood and helped me take it from rough sawn to completed. He has a saw mill and all the wood working tools to complete the process and has/had close to 3000' board feet of cherry  I just have a hard time paying someone to do something I am capable of



Dude, I can relate to 100% of that. And given the capabilities, you know there’s only 1 person to trust to get it done the way you want! (Really I just meant setting trusses alone earlier.)
For us to get the bigger sq ft we wanted in the uppity neighborhood SHE wanted, we just bought a very large beat up eye sore on a gorgeous block. With the plan to work me to an early grave, but leaving behind a gorgeous home customized to our taste and needs. 
That’s a great anecdote about your father and milling the trim. My old man is also a carpenter sometimes offering a hand. But going back to ‘having things done the way you want’ I just give him some busy work and everyone wins.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 6, 2018)

I guess it's how you're raised. My dad wouldn't pay anyone for anything and being the oldest I was always the one to got stuck helping. I swore I would never be like that but low and behold I also find it difficult to pay someone for things I can do and do just as well.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 6, 2018)

Like the music, like the videos. You sure used a lot of trusses on that pole barn, must be a high snow load area. Here they truss it on every pole. I used metal trusses on mine. Really great work, like the interior finishes, too! Great choice on kitchen cabinets and the open feel is good. And PLENTY OF WINDOWS! Great! Love the door trim corners, YES!!! If I ever redo my trim, thats how I want it. Two years is moving right along for all that work!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 6, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> (Really I just meant setting trusses alone earlier.)



For me, another factor is that I derive some enjoyment out of figuring out how to do some complicated thing as a one-man show. The desire to do it myself is primarily motivated by the factors already mentioned in this thread, but I also get a kick out of finding a clever way to do it alone. More or less exactly like the OP figuring out how to install that truss. Did you know that a lone wolf can: Build scaffolding 32' high? Put an 18' fascia board angled along the rake of a roof? Get 3/4" plywood sheets onto a two-story roof and align them with the eave with the correct overhang? Install 20' long 2x12s spanned across a garage from the _outside? _ 




mainshipfred said:


> I guess it's how you're raised. My dad wouldn't pay anyone for anything and being the oldest I was always the one to got stuck helping. I swore I would never be like that but low and behold I also find it difficult to pay someone for things I can do and do just as well.



I am with you here, too. Here is something I am trying to watch out for. My dad always did all his work himself; however, as he got older, he slowly became unable to do them. However, he told himself he would get around to it "some other time." Basically, he was not accustomed to hiring anyone, so he never did! The house was starting to accumulate a large backlog of maintenance items. Whenever I would go, I would spend all of my time fixing things (gladly and willingly), but I just wasn't able to get there enough to stay on top of everything. Now for myself, I am trying to learn to hire someone when needed, if only to "prepare myself" for when I will _have_ to do so.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 6, 2018)

I am with you here, too. Here is something I am trying to watch out for. My dad always did all his work himself; however, as he got older, he slowly became unable to do them. However, he told himself he would get around to it "some other time." Basically, he was not accustomed to hiring anyone, so he never did! The house was starting to accumulate a large backlog of maintenance items. Whenever I would go, I would spend all of my time fixing things (gladly and willingly), but I just wasn't able to get there enough to stay on top of everything. Now for myself, I am trying to learn to hire someone when needed, if only to "prepare myself" for when I will _have_ to do so.[/QUOTE]

I'm 62 and not quite there yet but I understand where you are coming from. Fortunatley I have 3 sons who unfortunately (for them) were raised the same as I was. My youngest is by far the best craftsmsan. If I need help with something he's always there. My wife and I do pay him if he's in need or we would have paid someone anyway. Does that count as hiring someone? LOL


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 6, 2018)

So here is the video I did of the production of the trim..and yes... if this were a business OSHA would shut me down in a heartbeat for all the 'safety violations' ...  lol


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 7, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> For me, another factor is that I derive some enjoyment out of figuring out how to do some complicated thing as a one-man show.



I am the same.

But (yes, there is a "but"), once I noodle out the idea conceptually, then prove the idea is correct by starting the project alone, it is nice to get some help to finish it simply so the task is done faster so I can move on to the next conceptual project. That is, I like the mental gymnastics of using my brain on the puzzle more than the actual gymnastics of using my back on the problem.


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 11, 2018)

Got the door finished today, so that pretty much completes the tasting room 









Next on the agenda will be the 'kitchen' area. So I can start making wines again  Probably pick away at it this spring/summer


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 12, 2018)

Lovely door. But an old world craftsman would have used a "step joint".


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 12, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Lovely door. But an old world craftsman would have used a "step joint".



Well...to be fair...
#1 I'm not an old world craftsman, just a handy guy who works with all sorts of media from wood to steel and everything in between...
#2 Drawing on my engineering experience of 20+ years...the frame around the outside of my door serves the same function as the step joint ...


----------



## balatonwine (Mar 13, 2018)

bein_bein said:


> #2 Drawing on my engineering experience of 20+ years...the frame around the outside of my door serves the same function as the step joint ...



True. True.

But:

1) A frame uses more wood. Thus more expensive. And takes more time to build. Minimizing time and cost is industrial engineering.
2) I am just being a PITA.  And will stop now. 

P.S. I do actually, really and honestly think it is a lovely door.


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 20, 2018)

Sooooo..... I had been scouring Craigslist and FB swap and shop sites for the last year looking for some used kitchen cabinets for the kitchen part of the wine room. I only needed 6' of cabinets but found NOTHING, or if I did they were gone within hours of being posted, so I planned on taking a break from working on the house once the tasting room was done. Made the mistake of perusing CL one more time (old habits die hard..) lo and behold I found some...long story short, they were in good shape, and there were a LOT more than what the guy posted on the ad. $300 and two days of work, cabinets installed!  Had an old section of counter top laying around that I was going to use.....but it's warped so bad it's not usable. For now it will suffice for a temporary working surface. Got tons of storage space now


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks great bein_bein!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 23, 2018)

you can't have too much storage space!


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 31, 2018)

Definitely on the downhill side of this project. Got the new counter top installed, now just waiting on the faucet and mounting clips for the sink to get that installed. Will get the ledge board and plywood shelf mounted today then some trim to make it look complete. Turns out I have enough flooring to do the entire backsplash area .....not sure how that would look, and at some point I need to say enough is enough...lol


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's a short walk-through of the (almost) completed project...


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 8, 2018)

...and DUN! Took 4 trips to the home improvement store to get all the correct plumbing supplies (which is down from my average of 5-6 trips..lol) Finally got the sink in and all plumbed. Ready to start planning my first New Homestead wine


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 28, 2018)

So a tasting room is really useless without a table of some sort, right?? Finished up my pallet 'bistro' table this past week.
Here it is before stain and finish




completed table, satin poly sealer on the legs/support and gloss on the top..


----------



## wrongway (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow Very nice indeed!! I think I feel a bout of jealousy comin on!


----------



## balatonwine (Apr 30, 2018)

bein_bein said:


> Finished up my pallet 'bistro' table this past week.



Very, very nice! Are you a professional carpenter?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2018)

If you don't mind me asking, what type of finish is that? Looks great!


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 30, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Very, very nice! Are you a professional carpenter?


Nope.. by trade I used to work in tool and die as an injection mold designer, now I'm a Physical Therapist Assistant. Other than that just a handyman who likes working with my hands and bringing the vision in my head into reality  ( but I consider the question high praise, Thank you !)



JohnT said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what type of finish is that? Looks great!


The stain is a custom blend of 4 stains I had here then just 3 coats of Minwax gloss polyurethane. Thin coat, 6hr dry, sand w/180-220, second thin coat, let dry 24hrs, sand again and seal with the third and final coat.


Should probably add that it took about 45min of sanding with a belt sander and 40grit, then 80 grit. Then orbital sander with 180grit to get the wood halfway flat and ready for stain


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 13, 2021)

Well, I finally have the winery all done and have the first wine from New Homestead Wines in the carboy. Sure it's a kit wine but I needed something easy to get back in the saddle...In fact that may just be the name of the wine... "Back In the Saddle" Shiraz


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 13, 2021)

looks incredible. really digging the rooms vibe. 
and watched some of that old trim video. love the bloopers at the end lol. 

PS. if still contemplating on a backsplash— i say DO IT!


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 14, 2021)

Ajmassa said:


> looks incredible. really digging the rooms vibe.
> and watched some of that old trim video. love the bloopers at the end lol.
> 
> PS. if still contemplating on a backsplash— i say DO IT!



LOL.. thanks... now any time I say... "OK.. so...." when talking to the wife she starts laughing....  
I have some of the flooring left I could maybe use for backsplash ... hmmm.. got me thinking now...


----------



## Bobber16 (Apr 14, 2021)

bein_bein said:


> Well, I finally have the winery all done and have the first wine from New Homestead Wines in the carboy. Sure it's a kit wine but I needed something easy to get back in the saddle...In fact that may just be the name of the wine... "Back In the Saddle" Shiraz


Very nice


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 14, 2021)

bein_bein said:


> LOL.. thanks... now any time I say... "OK.. so...." when talking to the wife she starts laughing....
> I have some of the flooring left I could maybe use for backsplash ... hmmm.. got me thinking now...


don’t get me wrong, it looks great. But I look at it like this—— the main tasting area is knocked out. looks gorgeous. And the kitchen/sink area looks great too (nice faucet)— but an interesting wood backsplash (or really _any_ splash) would really tie the whole room together. the feel of the room would flow up from the floor thru the counter into the splash. would go from nice yet plain to just an extension of the rest of the joints vibe.


----------



## Ivywoods (Apr 15, 2021)

It's so interesting to see what all you have done to build your house! So much of it correlates with what we are doing now. We are downsizing also, only we started with an old, old house and are remodeling. My husband was a mechanical engineer and worked his way up through machining and injection molding. He's retired now, but we also do all the work ourselves. He doesn't trust anyone to do it the way "he" likes it done. I am there to help all I can with the exception of the heavy lifting. There's just a nice satisfaction to knowing what you have is the results of your own hands. Your wine rooms are fantastic!

I love the rural setting. Not being nosy, but in what area of the country do you live?


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 16, 2021)

Ivywoods said:


> It's so interesting to see what all you have done to build your house! So much of it correlates with what we are doing now. We are downsizing also, only we started with an old, old house and are remodeling. My husband was a mechanical engineer and worked his way up through machining and injection molding. He's retired now, but we also do all the work ourselves. He doesn't trust anyone to do it the way "he" likes it done. I am there to help all I can with the exception of the heavy lifting. There's just a nice satisfaction to knowing what you have is the results of your own hands. Your wine rooms are fantastic!
> 
> I love the rural setting. Not being nosy, but in what area of the country do you live?


We are up in Michigan, about 8 miles East of Muskegon near a little town called Ravenna.  The locals say it Ruh-van'-uh, don't ask me why when it's spelled Ruh-ven'-uh I guess that's how they can tell the people that grew up here, from the transplants..


----------



## jswordy (Apr 23, 2021)

Outstanding work on the winery! Just awesome.


----------



## montanarick (Apr 24, 2021)

bein_bein said:


> Well, I finally have the winery all done and have the first wine from New Homestead Wines in the carboy. Sure it's a kit wine but I needed something easy to get back in the saddle...In fact that may just be the name of the wine... "Back In the Saddle" Shiraz


excellent job. won't be long though before you need more wine racks - LOL


----------



## bein_bein (Apr 24, 2021)

montanarick said:


> excellent job. won't be long though before you need more wine racks - LOL


 That's the goal


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 25, 2021)

bein_bein said:


> So it's been about 2 years since I posted. Been busy with the new home construction (posted here), then construction of the pole barn last summer. This winter I started to focus on finishing the lower level, and more importantly the winery!  I took the SE room of the lower level and split it two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that's a room with character,,,
Dawg


----------



## wood1954 (May 8, 2021)

Wow, nice looking winery


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 3, 2022)

I didn't realize i never put the video of the almost complete winery up.


Here's what it looks like today,


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2022)

That turned out beautifully. Great job!


----------



## bein_bein (Mar 3, 2022)

Silly me I guess I DID post the video... guess I should look back through the thread before I post stuff.... DOH!


----------



## Vern (Mar 3, 2022)

Very impressive


----------



## wood1954 (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks like a great place for a drink


----------



## bein_bein (Jul 27, 2022)

Well, for some reason my polebarn build video link is messed up... try this one if you're bored.. lol


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 27, 2022)

Amazing DIY job! Looks like you could have used the help of an Amish crew on that barn. LOL





bein_bein said:


> Well, for some reason my polebarn build video link is messed up... try this one if you're bored.. lol


----------

